# Photo of my solar panels on roof



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Coats, let me see if I've got this right. Your utility and a bunch of panels on your roof and you added 6 for a separate power point?


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Not quite the big 40 off them where installed for the two 5 kW inverters. Then you will see 5 small ones that fold out to two so it looks like 10 of them they run the battery and seperate 2 power points in house


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Love it!

_Addendum: I love it in all caps but the forum switched it on me to Upper and Lower case. so just know that the "Love It" was meant to be in all caps when you read this. If you read it in lower case, then go back and re read it with a sense of excitement and exuberance. Thank you._


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

what are you guys calling a "power point"


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Looks good.

Interested in reading more about the way you have it set up.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That's a lot of work. Good job.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Looks great! Nice job.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Power point. In Australia the plate on the wall you plug the appliance into, don't no what you call them in Obama land


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

coates776 said:


> Power point. In Australia the plate on the wall you plug the appliance into, don't no what you call them in Obama land


An outlet.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> An outlet.


Not to dispute my friend' MaterialGeneral's response, because he is correct,.......... however because Coates is an Aussie I will clarify a little more. We typically call them a plug, receptacle, outlet, or more specifically an electrical oulet.

In Obama land as Coates relates America to, and quite correctly I might add.....an outlet also can be a general term for a shopping mall, the place or thing one chooses to use to substitute one event for another or to temporary change a location etc.....


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Interesting, thanks


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

A guy by the last name Webster published a dictionary and changed all of the words from England English to American English.


----------

